# anyone near kc Mo. or know a good spot ?



## mark (Nov 8, 2008)

Hey all,
I'm being transfered again, this time to, or near Kansas City Mo.
I'm looking for a good cg where I can full-time, that welcomes kids and a dog , the wife is optional, just kidding.... any info would be greatly appreciated, I only have 2 weeks to find a cg and get my butt there ! thanks


----------



## DandyBrandee (Aug 9, 2010)

hello. I live in Kansas City. Did you ever find a campground?


----------

